# DIY Mini Insulation Blower



## travelover (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought I'd share this since it worked so well. I had to insulate a small cavity that I only had access to through a 2" hole. I made a mini cellulose insulation blower from a cat litter bucket, a shop vacuum and a piece of 2" plastic pipe. I just tossed the loose cellulose into the bucket and snapped the top shut, inserted the outlet pipe and turned on the vacuum (in the blower mode). It worked perfectly!


----------



## shan2themax (Oct 7, 2008)

That was ingenious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 7, 2008)

Get your invention going, you never know.
Great idea thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarkAnderson (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for your sharing, it is sincerely appreciated.




insulation blowers


----------

